# Culturebloom Event Friday/Saturday



## SonRisa (Feb 27, 2006)

Eyes: Purple matte pigment and red violet (pro) in the crease, vellum and spring up on inner/middle browbone, lavender sky on outer browbone, chartru on lid with overgrown over it, iris print and blu-noir on outer and inner lids. Beautiful Iris on inner eye.

Cheeks: orange twist and shock and shine glimmer shimmers, foolish me blush

Lips: Magenta liner, poppy hop and culturebloom lipstick, budding lustreglass






The shirts they sent us didn't flatter anyone as I'm sure you can see :-/































Half of us were assigned masks (we had to create them ourselves though) and the other half had to wear the "Overgrown" look.

This was one of my appointments, (one of my friends cousins). And I swear she did NOT look greasy IRL. That's all strobe cream!






Beiging shadestick, Lavender Sky in crease, Motif on inner browbone, Love-bud on outer browbone, fresh cement shadestick on lid with botanical over it, Satelitte Dreams and Shadowy Lady on outer lid/crease and #3 lashes. (I didn't do her brows - she did) Blossoming blushcreme with peaches and motif over it on cheeks. Lips were Lure, Ramblin Rose, Sandy B, Motif and Love Nectar.






End of the night, makeup was SUPER faded. Not bad after 13 hours of wear time though right?











_edited with products used_

Vines/stems are shade fluidline, leaves are true chartruese paint stick with overgrown and velvet moss, flowers are: (purple/blue)-Iris eyes, dipdown, iris print, blu-noir and lavender sky, (peach) - baselight, dipdown, coral pro, sushi flower, orange and love-bud and (pink) - factory cheekhue, lavender sky and dipdown. Baselight paint on both eyes, eye without flowers had spring up and overgrown with #3 lashes and Violet Underground as liner and cut up #20 lashes.


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Feb 27, 2006)

WOW, I'm speachless, I just love it all. The detail is jus amazing on your mask, I'm pretty impressed.


----------



## Neptune870 (Feb 27, 2006)

oh. my. gosh.

You are beyond amazing

And you are SO doing my prom makeup (I live in SF bay area lol)


----------



## baby_love (Feb 27, 2006)

yeah, if I go to prom, I'll have to hire you as my makeup artist (I live in sf) but I have one question...well actually 2...what did you use on the mask, because it's spectacular and how do you like Red Violet?


----------



## brandi (Feb 27, 2006)

you always amaze me!! i look forward to seeing your posts!!! i need to practice things like that!!! omg i love them both it's gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aireekah (Feb 27, 2006)

you all look fantastic... if only i could get away with wearing that type of makeup to work


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 27, 2006)

gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Feb 27, 2006)

oooh yes what did you use in the purple flower? xx


----------



## Sophia84 (Feb 27, 2006)

these are amazing!!!! Very good job!!!

You'r friends cousins what lipgloss and blush she wears? They're amazing!!!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow. Really great job


----------



## Bianca (Feb 27, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Feb 27, 2006)

girl you are amazing!! looking at all your pics I wish I worked at MAC again


----------



## Glitziegal (Feb 27, 2006)

Unbelievably stunning.


----------



## Pale Moon (Feb 27, 2006)

Woww.. that's AWESOME! The event looked like a lot of fun!


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 27, 2006)

great pics


----------



## inesma (Feb 27, 2006)

Amazing !! I love it.


----------



## user4 (Feb 27, 2006)

the flowers look hot!!! WOW.....


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 27, 2006)

Sooo TALENTED


----------



## Glamgirlie (Feb 27, 2006)

Theres some pretty amazin make-up there!


----------



## liltweekstar (Feb 27, 2006)

i love it! there's gonna be a seminar for MAC also at Nordstrom in Stonestown too.. I'm thinking about going...


----------



## Pei (Feb 27, 2006)

Ultra beautiful!


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liltweekstar* 
_i love it! there's gonna be a seminar for MAC also at Nordstrom in Stonestown too.. I'm thinking about going..._

 
We're having one on April 8th and the 22nd. You should come to ours! lol No but really, we're the only store that has huge events like this where we have body painting, models etc because we're the flagship store of SF. And the seminar in April coincides with Macy's annual Flower Show which is AMAZING. The whole cosmetics area is filled with flowers all the way to the ceiling. Last year MAC sponsered it and they may again. I *think* Victor (senior artist) and Daniel (trainer for SF) are doing our seminars.


----------



## frances92307 (Feb 27, 2006)

I adore flowers...I love the look you coordinated with the orchid!  Beautiful!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 27, 2006)

Holy hell how long did that mask take?!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 27, 2006)

beautiful! I really love your friend with the brown stems/twigs across her eyes! so much talent you all have!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Feb 27, 2006)

I really can't put into words how beautiful your mu is! I'm speechless...


----------



## V2LUCKY (Feb 27, 2006)

WOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amazing! I LOVE your mask!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 27, 2006)

That looks amazing.


----------



## angela (Feb 27, 2006)

i love love love the placement of colors on the 2nd photo the best i've seen culturebloom worn! your mask is beautiful too! btw do you have any idea what Rei is wearing on her cheeks? it compliments her skintone so well! We have similar complexion and i've been searching for the perfect blush


----------



## ashley_v85 (Feb 27, 2006)

Gorgeous as always! You're so talented.


----------



## Tessigrl (Feb 27, 2006)

That is just so gorgeous!!!!! Once again you have made me want to purchase something hahahaha...


----------



## devin (Feb 27, 2006)

wow i am always so amazed at your talent. you are so artistic, and you do such beautiful work. i love looking at your pics!


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 27, 2006)

wow you did a great job! that is awsomely prettyful!


----------



## bella dee (Feb 27, 2006)

wow risa--outta control!!!! and of course lovinng it!


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 27, 2006)

i am your #1 fan


----------



## MacLover (Feb 27, 2006)

Amazing!  Your so talented!

Risa your so pretty and seriously could be a model!

I'm so excited!  I found out today that my MAC counter is trying something new and having an event in March where they are bringing in a MAC Artist to do makeover's and teach people who want to learn how to apply makeup.


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 27, 2006)

wow you look stunning! i love your makeup! and i love that girls makeup in pic 6 the asian girl, do you know what l/s shes wearing? i love it!


----------



## curlyqmishee (Feb 27, 2006)

Stunning, just stunning!!! 

 Risa, You are such the MAC GODESS!


----------



## ladydanger (Feb 28, 2006)

it looks like the girl with the branches on her face is wearing plant a kiss lipstick.


----------



## tricky (Feb 28, 2006)

wow... everyone looks amazing. i really love the branch mask that one girl did.


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* 
_wow you look stunning! i love your makeup! and i love that girls makeup in pic 6 the asian girl, do you know what l/s shes wearing? i love it!_

 
According to our update book, it's plant a kiss lipstick and tranceplant lustreglass.


----------



## AimeeEm (Feb 28, 2006)

I really enjoyed these pictures, thanks for posting them!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 28, 2006)

Dang Girl This Is Soooooooo Hot! Hot! Hot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KJam (Feb 28, 2006)

You are insanely talented!


----------



## Neon_Couture (Feb 28, 2006)

All of you guys look AMAZING!


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_According to our update book, it's plant a kiss lipstick and tranceplant lustreglass._

 
thanx sweetie!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Feb 28, 2006)

love it!


----------



## french-dessert (Feb 28, 2006)

thaaaaaaaaaanks SonRisa that's great ! i wish i was there and u were the best looking there and i like ur work and the make up u have made for that gurl  8)


----------



## punkin (Feb 28, 2006)

those are absolutely wicked!!! I can't wait to go to the event here this Saturday, I'll def post pics


----------



## litlaur (Mar 1, 2006)

I love the masks, especially yours and the girl with the yellow and pink flowers


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 1, 2006)

love this!! you did a great job and you work with some hotties!!


----------



## liltweekstar (Mar 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_We're having one on April 8th and the 22nd. You should come to ours! lol No but really, we're the only store that has huge events like this where we have body painting, models etc because we're the flagship store of SF. And the seminar in April coincides with Macy's annual Flower Show which is AMAZING. The whole cosmetics area is filled with flowers all the way to the ceiling. Last year MAC sponsered it and they may again. I *think* Victor (senior artist) and Daniel (trainer for SF) are doing our seminars._

 





   april? would i have to sign up??


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 1, 2006)

i love them all. it's SO cute to see mac employees wearing colors instead of black!


----------



## coy (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow! what can I say.  Your make-up always looks amazing.  If you ever get a round to doing tutorials that would be great


----------



## koretta (Mar 10, 2006)

Amazing... a beautiful ART WORK


----------

